

HackerRank's security hackathon tonight at 7pm PT - rvivek
https://www.hackerrank.com/security

======
hyperplane
It would be nice to have a better explanation of the types of problems being
solved here, because the security space is so massive.

Is this websec? appsec? Reverse engineering?

~~~
mansam
hey hyperplane, that's an excellent point. I'll see about clarifying the
contest description.

To answer your question directly though, it's a bit of a mix of mostly
introductory concepts with the goal of introducing crypto and
breaking/defensive programming to people who might not get much exposure to
it. The first challenges are simple crypto-based challenges to get
participants into the right frame of mind, and they culminate with exploiting
a hash length extension vulnerability. Hopefully, we'd like to introduce more
challenges like this in the future.

~~~
wavesounds
Sounds like fun I signed up! Question though how long does the contest run
for? How many challenges are there and how long should each one take?

~~~
mansam
Glad you signed up! :) The contest is going to run for 4 hours, and there are
4 challenges. The first two should take about an hour total, with the
remaining 3 hours split over the remaining harder two challenges.

